# Ditched my clips



## srj10 (26 Jan 2013)

Ditched my clipless pedals ,fine on road but couldn`t get used to them off road,so I am now searching for flat shoes.Five tens look good but are pricey any alternatives?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (26 Jan 2013)

I've been using the same pair of Specialized Rockhopper shoes on the MTB for 12 years and they're still going strong.
So I can vouch for the brand. Good with flats, useful if you get tempted to Eggbeaters (which I did, then went back to flats).


----------



## Silver Fox (26 Jan 2013)

They may be pricey but I'd go for the Five Ten Impact 2 Low, best flat shoe around imo. Combine these with a good set of pedals ( Burgtec Penthouse Flats if you don't mind the cost ) and you'll have outstanding grip.


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2013)

Shame, out of all the people i know in cycling none have ever gone back.


----------



## Cubist (26 Jan 2013)

Five Ten Freeriders and Superstar Nanotech Thru pedal here. The shoes can be found for about £65 online. The Nanotechs are widely reviewed as among the best for the money, and I can vouch that the combination feels like your foot is welded to the pedal.

http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/.Five-Ten-FreeRider-MTB-Shoes-2012_126515.htm

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=194

All in for about £105.00


----------



## Cubist (26 Jan 2013)

You could save some brass by heading for some Nike skate/BMX shoes, like the Twilight or Mogan. I have a pair of Mogans from Le Cod Sportif (Sportworld direct) for about £40. They grip well, but don't have as much padding on the front of the foot, and aren't as robust. Fine for dry summer rides which is why I bought them. Guess how often I wore them last summer!) 

Other well-reviewed shoes are Teva Links.


----------



## lulubel (27 Jan 2013)

screenman said:


> Shame, out of all the people i know in cycling none have ever gone back.


 
What was the point of saying that? To try and make the OP feel like a failure because he didn't get on with them on the MTB?


----------



## lukesdad (27 Jan 2013)




----------



## Motozulu (27 Jan 2013)

There are lots of folk that use flats on the mtb, perhaps more than peeps who have spd's - means not a jot. You wear what suits you best.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2013)

The point is I felt it a shame the OP will not get the benefits of being clipped in, the rest was an honest statement.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jan 2013)

Danny Hart wears flats...........


----------



## 02GF74 (27 Jan 2013)

**** Danny Hart is DH racer, most DH racers use flats so they can get their legs out quickly to stop falls plus DH is not really about pedalling but more just staying upright.

now xc riding that requires pedalling, clipless pedals are more efficient, especially when going up hill (something that DH don't' do or it'll be called D&U racing).


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Danny Hart wears flats...........


 
Are you sure, here is a picture of his bike.


----------



## Radchenister (27 Jan 2013)

Each to his own ; generally, clipless benefits climbing (if you know how) and consistent foot position, flats etc. allow flexibility of movement and facilitate rapid / easy positioning, so you can manipulate the bike.

Not a subject to warrant wafting hand bags over IMHO ... enjoy  !


----------



## Cubist (27 Jan 2013)

I use both. Depends on mood, surface, bike, journey, weather, current price of sprouts.....

I have had as many hairy moments on either system, dabbing is no slower clipped in than otherwise once you've got used to SPD, and I can think of several occasions where being clipped in has an advantage.... little hops, endo turns, steep sided narrow ruts where all of a sudden you can't get a full pedal stroke in so you can toe tap or even pull up to keep going. 

However, with the right shoe and flat pedal combination you will feel just as connected to the bike, the only real difference being you can't pull up from the base of the pedal stroke. You also have to learn to do proper hops and endos etc, so your skilz gets better innit. 

OP, don't write off SPDs too soon, but then again don't beat yourself up if you don't get on with them.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (27 Jan 2013)

I'm getting tempted to try the Eggbeaters again now. Get out of my head! :-/


----------



## Cubist (27 Jan 2013)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I'm getting tempted to try the Eggbeaters again now. Get out of my head! :-/


----------



## Radchenister (27 Jan 2013)

Don't blame me, I'm only on this thread whilst killing time waiting to see if the rain will stop before biting the bullet and getting out - I thought why not get involved in a retro style debate, takes me right back to when SPDs first came out and reminds me of my long lost youth  !

When the time comes soon with my 10 year old lad, I''ll stop mid ride and have 'the conversation' with him ... you know, that important one ... 'to clip or not to clip?' ... I will of course also need to remind him that one day he too will have this discussion with his own son  .


----------



## 02GF74 (29 Jan 2013)

screenman said:


> Are you sure, here is a picture of his bike.


 

yeah but does he have the cleats on his shoes? one without the other does not count.


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2013)

Here is a quote from him.
"Me as a rider, coming through from racing clips on BMX from about the age of 10, is obvious that I am going to ride clips… I have tried flats on the downhill bike but I seriously cant get away with it…


----------



## mickle (30 Jan 2013)

screenman said:


> Shame, out of all the people i know in cycling none have ever gone back.


Me. I abandoned clip-in pedals.


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2013)

Mickle, I do not know you, at least I do not think I do.

I may see a time when poodling slowly up to the shops with my wee basket on the front I might not use a clip-in system, but that is years ahead yet only 56 so still young.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2013)

mickle said:


> Me. I abandoned clip-in pedals.


 
Me too. Hated them. Perfectly happy with a grippy pedal and rubber soled shoes. Currently using either DMR V8 or 12,s and feet feel like they are stuck to the pedals.


----------



## mickle (30 Jan 2013)

screenman said:


> ..... only 56 so still young.


 
_'50 - the youth of old age'_. I heard this said the other day and it made me cringe!


----------



## gaz (30 Jan 2013)

Clips make tail whips easier.


----------



## mickle (30 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Clips make tail whips easier.


You obviously have no idea what a tail whip is then.


----------



## gaz (30 Jan 2013)

mickle said:


> You obviously have no idea what a tail whip is then.


----------



## Cubist (30 Jan 2013)

mickle said:


> _'50 - the youth of old age'_. I heard this said the other day and it made me cringe![/quote
> Ouch


----------



## Cubist (30 Jan 2013)

Ga


gaz said:


> Clips make tail whips easier.[/quote
> 
> Do me a favour and post a video of you doing a tailwhip whilst clipped in. I'm intrigued to say the least.


----------



## gaz (30 Jan 2013)

Cubist said:


> _Do me a favour and post a video of you doing a tailwhip whilst clipped in. I'm intrigued to say the least._


I never said anything about being clipped in, or that I could do a tail whip.


----------



## Crackle (30 Jan 2013)

Do you need a special shoe? I use a boot or a walking shoe. Good grip, stiffer sole and available in tk Maxx for not a lot.


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2013)

You can cycle in bare feet if you want to, clipped in or not just enjoy your riding.

For me I like the feeling of being clipped in, feels like I am part of the bike rather than something on the bike. I would say that not having the cleats fitted properly could put some people off them. As I am sure some people may not have the brain to feet co-ordination needed to clip in or un-clip.

Now it would be nice for a few words from the people who did honestly try them and gave up, what made them give up.


----------



## Cubist (30 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> I never said anything about being clipped in, or that I could do a tail whip.


Well, perhaps you could explain why clips make them easier, for whoever can do them.


----------



## gaz (30 Jan 2013)

Cubist said:


> Well, perhaps you could explain why clips make them easier, for whoever can do them.


The comment was tongue in check, apologies if you haven't caught onto that.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jan 2013)

I put some flats on the M4 last week in the snow,and found it quite fun. First time ive ridden without clips in years. Dead handy when I launched the bike in disgust on one downhill


----------



## MrJamie (30 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too. Hated them. Perfectly happy with a grippy pedal and rubber soled shoes. Currently using either DMR V8 or 12,s and feet feel like they are stuck to the pedals.


 I have the same pedals (but wellgo branded), they are incredibly grippy with rubber soled shoes even in the wet. Do you have any problems with them cutting up your shins, usually while pushing the bike or am I just incredibly clumsy?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2013)

MrJamie said:


> I have the same pedals (but wellgo branded), they are incredibly grippy with rubber soled shoes even in the wet. Do you have any problems with them cutting up your shins, usually while pushing the bike or am I just incredibly clumsy?


 
I have caught myself on the pins occasionally if I'm not careful. Not so much when riding but manouevering the bike indoors.


----------



## Boon 51 (30 Jan 2013)

Not that I race a mtb but I have used just the basic nylon toe clips with good effect at the cost of about a £5..


----------



## al-fresco (1 Feb 2013)

I use Teva Links shoes - not cheap but comfy summer and winter with plenty of grip for scrambling over slippery rocks. Ignore the 'repels water at a molecular level' hype - when they get wet through they take a while to dry out. As long as you don't start wearing them off the bike (I said they're comfy) they should last a long time. Mine have no discernible wear after 1 year/1,000 miles.


----------



## flying start (4 Feb 2013)

Teva links get good reviews never used them my self but they feel light and look well made! 

Five10 are a well branded name been out there for years very grippy 

But be waned thee soloed will not last that long on both shoes listed with my five10 free rides the soles have stated to chew up where the pins sit 

Saying that I use dmr vaults with very long pins best peddles out there I think 

You'll be best buying some skater shoes Or some with flat rubber soles when I first started I used a old set of Adidas trainers did the job for two seasons 

You could always take your bike down to a good LBS and ask the to set the clipless peddles to how you ride


----------



## Monsieur Remings (9 Feb 2013)

Well, being new to MTB I'm slowly getting feckered off with my own system, but also because I'm not sure what the best way forward is...?

I have only a pair of SPD-SL Mavic road shoes which are remarkably resilient but are, make no mistake, being wrecked slowly with all the mud and gore of Ashton Court trails, however friendly they are.

But, I don't use my Ultegra pedals with them, oh no. I learnt after the 2nd ride that the dirt accumulated made them impossible - lesson learned, you don't want to do it like that etc But, I had an old pair of Look Arc pedals which also work with the SPD-SL cleats (they're not supposed to) but they click in and out a lot easier than they should, with the added bonus of not getting as irretrievably clogged with mud as the Ultegra pedals do one-mile into the trail.

I can't keep with the system though - the Mavic shoes will be dead very soon if I do and so I'm looking for an alternative...? Last weekend I went out on the Saturday and a fellow rider pulled me up and proclaimed that I was the first rider he'd ever seen with an SPD-SL system! So, I explained the above. He had some Shimano M520 pedals and they look like the way forward - any good to any of you who might use them?

My point being, I'm interested in the OP and how you get on with the flats because I just can't see that I could have it any other way than a clipless system, but I may be wrong. Be interested in how you get on SRJ10..?


----------



## srj10 (10 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the replies,been out twice on my local track with flat pedal/trainer combo and definitely feel more confident going at speed and over any rough terrain.I think it's just knowing that I can put my foot down for stability when needed,where I feel clips have an advantage is on a straight flat section or uphill climb and the power transfer is definitley noticeable and I get a little pedal slip with ordinary trainers.


----------

